# UV Sterilizers in Canister Filters?



## Narelle (Dec 6, 2013)

I was looking at the SunSun canister filters (The other canisters, though they may be better filters, are just way too expensive to justify buying when I've already got a perfectly good HOB, I don't have that kind of money to spare as everything else I've been buying for this tank has been burning holes in my pockets, and recent events have brought some unexpected expenses that are going to put a major dent in my funds.) and at first was really interested in the model that included the UV sterilizer. However, thinking more about it, I started questioning if a sterilizer INSIDE the filter, where all the beneficial bacteria should be growing, is really the best idea.

So thoughts on that? Could having a UV sterilizer inside a canister filter negatively impact the beneficial bacteria, or should I assume that the light is contained and won't reach the filter media?

And while I'm asking about this filter, I'm trying to get some questions answered by some people that own this particular model. I was looking at the HW-402B. Does anyone here have experience with it? I was particularly wondering if the UV sterilizer can be controlled independantly of the filter (turned off and left off with the filter still running normally if I don't want to burn up the bulb or it dies and I don't have a replacement available)? And if that is possible, can the water flow through the sterilizer be cut off while its not in use to prevent a potential algae buildup if left off for a long time?

Thanks for any help! Like I said, a SunSun is pretty much my best bet for getting a canister at any point in the near future, so I'm really just trying to figure out whether or not to get the model with the sterilizer. I've used UV sterilizers before with saltwater and would love to have one to help prevent disease, since I'll have fish sensitive to meds and salt, but this is really the only way I can see myself getting one.


----------



## alaskajeff (Jan 9, 2014)

I would love to know if they are any good myself. One thing I have noticed though is that they do not come with any media at all and the packs they sell come with carbon which I don't use. If I bought one I would end up buying the media I want which would start approaching the price of an Ehiem classic which comes with a good media pack. You ask a good question in regards to the UV inside the filter. I don't use UV but have toyed with the idea of adding it.


----------



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Narelle said:


> So thoughts on that? Could having a UV sterilizer inside a canister filter negatively impact the beneficial bacteria, or should I assume that the light is contained and won't reach the filter media?


The UV sterilizer is located inside the intake of the canister filter with its own tube surrounding it away from the Beneficial bacteria, so it will not affect it at all. 

I have the sunsun 303B and love it. Almost noiseless, good flow for my tank, and lots of room for media. My only complaint is the cheap plastic for the intake and spray bar, but hey, it was $75, so I'll take it since the actual filter feels well built.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

The underpowered wattage combined with the high flow make the uv sterilizer redundant. Nothing more than a sales gimmick.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

generally, I feel if you want to go UV, get a separate thing for it, I got a few great links in a thread I started asking about it, I can dig them up later


----------



## Narelle (Dec 6, 2013)

alaskajeff said:


> I would love to know if they are any good myself. One thing I have noticed though is that they do not come with any media at all and the packs they sell come with carbon which I don't use. If I bought one I would end up buying the media I want which would start approaching the price of an Ehiem classic which comes with a good media pack. You ask a good question in regards to the UV inside the filter. I don't use UV but have toyed with the idea of adding it.


I'll have to look into that, thanks for bringing it up. I didn't notice that starter media wasn't included. I wouldn't use carbon either, but I hadn't really considered buying their media packs for replacements either. I'm not opposed to putting my own together, and I'm pretty sure I can find some huge sheets of filter pad for a decent price at my LFS that I could just cut to shape, so I figured I'd just do that.




edstewart5 said:


> The UV sterilizer is located inside the intake of the canister filter with its own tube surrounding it away from the Beneficial bacteria, so it will not affect it at all.
> 
> I have the sunsun 303B and love it. Almost noiseless, good flow for my tank, and lots of room for media. My only complaint is the cheap plastic for the intake and spray bar, but hey, it was $75, so I'll take it since the actual filter feels well built.


That's good to hear. The pictures I've seen make it look like its just shoved in a clear tube up against the filter media, which was what got me confused and concerned.
Definitely going with a SunSun of some sort, seems like most all of the reviews match yours. And if that's the only note worthy fault, that's definitely a good trade off for a better price.




exv152 said:


> The underpowered wattage combined with the high flow make the uv sterilizer redundant. Nothing more than a sales gimmick.


Its about a $10 difference between the filter with UV and the filter without. $10 isn't a huge deal. Do you think its completely pointless, or just not enough to be comparable to a real UV sterilizer, but better than nothing? With the UV prices I've seen, getting a separate one anytime within the next year is extremely unlikely, if even after that. Feels really hard to justify one piece of equipment that's half the price I paid for my tank, especially with what I'm already spending on all the plants.




HybridHerp said:


> generally, I feel if you want to go UV, get a separate thing for it, I got a few great links in a thread I started asking about it, I can dig them up later


The only issue I'd have with getting a separate UV sterilizer is the price. The only reason its really come up right now is that, in searching for canister filters, I found this one with the sterilizer built in.
I'd still love to have one though. Like I said, I've got a sensitive fish that will be somewhere between a pain and impossible to medicate, depending on the disease, and it so happens that its my favorite fish. If I could find a cheap but still worthwhile UV sterilizer, that would be ideal.
Either way, though, I'd definitely appreciate any links you could dig up. Probably going to be something I'll want to make sure I have at some point, just not sure when it will be a real option money-wise.


----------



## Evilgrin (Oct 2, 2012)

After having my sunsun for over a year now the UV does work I had a green water bloom a few months after getting the filter mostly due to lack of maintenance on my part it was a busy couple of months. any way I turned on the UV built into the filter in 2 - 3 days I had crystal clear water again so turned it off. That alone made it worth having for the extra 10 - 15 $ over buying a stand alone unit.

I've gotten into the habit of turning it on when ever I get new fish for the first 24 hours just as a precaution it may not do much for fish related illness but it makes me feel better.


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

I think if the flow is too strong, you can add a ball valve at the outflow to slow the flow when you need the UV for few hours? (Just my thought, not my experience)


----------



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

I turn mine on only whenever doing something that may disrupt the tank and it's inhabitant (replanting and getting stuff everywhere, moving the tank, adding new things to the tank). Other than that it is off. 

While the flow normally may be too fast for the UV, Sunsun built in a corkscrew type intake around the UV, so it'll allow the water to be in contact with it for a longer amount of time than it would if everything was open. So I'm almost certain that works and makes the UV work inside of the canister. 

Honesty, I was surprised at the quality of the unit. It feels very well put together and everything is well built, the only thing they skimped on were the intake and spray bar plastics, but they work as they're supposed to.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

exv152 said:


> The underpowered wattage combined with the high flow make the uv sterilizer redundant. Nothing more than a sales gimmick.





Narelle said:


> Its about a $10 difference between the filter with UV and the filter without. $10 isn't a huge deal. Do you think its completely pointless, or just not enough to be comparable to a real UV sterilizer, but better than nothing? With the UV prices I've seen, getting a separate one anytime within the next year is extremely unlikely, if even after that. Feels really hard to justify one piece of equipment that's half the price I paid for my tank, especially with what I'm already spending on all the plants.


The HW-402B pumps out 264 gph with a 9w uv bulb. That works out to about 29 watts per gallon. Which means it'll keep the water clear and maybe kill some bacteria, but it won't sterilize the water of pathogens, viruses and parasites. For that you would need at least 33 watts of uv. The UV feature on the sunsun is not completely pointless but pretty close.


----------



## edstewart5 (Sep 24, 2013)

exv152 said:


> The HW-402B pumps out 264 gph with a 9w uv bulb. That works out to about 29 watts per gallon. Which means it'll keep the water clear and maybe kill some bacteria, but it won't sterilize the water of pathogens, viruses and parasites. For that you would need at least 33 watts of uv. The UV feature on the sunsun is not completely pointless but pretty close.



While I doubt it's enough to get into the range of killing things other than bacteria, you have to take into account the corkscrew design to prolong to contact time with the water. It does make a slight difference, and although the UV sterilizer may not be perfect. It sure does give me peace of mind have it sometimes.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

exv152 said:


> The HW-402B pumps out 264 gph with a 9w uv bulb. That works out to about 29 watts per gallon. Which means it'll keep the water clear and maybe kill some bacteria, but it won't sterilize the water of pathogens, viruses and parasites. For that you would need at least 33 watts of uv. The UV feature on the sunsun is not completely pointless but pretty close.


+1 
It could keep green water algae and maybe bacteria at bay but not parasites. The flow rate too fast and wattage is too low. 


Maximum Flow Rate to Control UV Bulb

____Bacteria
____& Algae Parasites Max Gallons
8W	120 gph	N/A < 75 gal
15W	230 gph	75 gph	75 gal
18W	300 gph	100 gph	100 gal
25W	475 gph	150 gph	150 gal
30W	525 gph	175 gph	175 gal
40W	940 gph	300 gph	300 gal
65W	1700 gph	570 gph	570 gal
80W	1885 goh	625 gph	625 gal
120W	3200 gph	900 gph	900 gal
130W	3400 gph	1140 gph	1140 gal


----------



## Narelle (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! Definitely appreciate the help.

I think that for my purposes, if there's any chance that this could help to keep me from finding a treatment for bacterial diseases that would work for my fish, its worthwhile. It may not keep all diseases at bay, and may not even kill the disease causing bacteria, but a chance of that is better than none. And for such a small monetary difference, its not going to hurt my wallet.

I most likely will look into a better, standalone UV sterilizer in the future though, when I'm not so low on funds. Maybe Christmas next year?

Again, thanks for all the help!


----------



## ArtSpot (Jan 23, 2021)

Not true... If you have plant eating fish...like Silver Dollars and you can't keep your water clear because of bacteria blumes, A UV sterilizer works WONDERS ! ! ! ! ! Even at high flow rates. 

The UV sterilizer completely fixed this problem.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

ArtSpot said:


> Not true... If you have plant eating fish...like Silver Dollars and you can't keep your water clear because of bacteria blumes, A UV sterilizer works WONDERS ! ! ! ! ! Even at high flow rates.
> 
> The UV sterilizer completely fixed this problem.


This thread is over 5 years old 🧐


----------

